# Brak polskich znaków a system spolszczony w całości

## wertjacek

Witam

1.mam świeżo postawiony system.KDE

2.Spolszczony w całości,locale pokazuje na pl_PL UTF-8

3.zgodnie z tym co dotyczy spolonizowania genciaka >> jest wzorcowo

W systemsettings,w /etc/locale.gen,w et/env.d/02locale wszędzie widnieje Polski.

a w słowie pisanym brak ogonków,czy to w konsoli,czy libreoffice nie mam polskich znaków i nie wiem co jest tego przyczyną.Co ciekawe gdy wpisuję ą ę to pokazuje sie niemiecki znak ß

----------

## makalega

```
setxkbmap pl
```

----------

